# Bootproblem -- Checking NVRAM



## Ripper11 (24. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab in meinen PC heute eine 2 Festplatte eingebaut. Hab den Jumper auf Slave gesteckt und wenn ich dann boote kommt Meldung "Checking NVRAM". Wenn ich jetzt die Festplatte aussteck und mit meiner alten boote kommt jetzt auch "Checkin NVRAM" und danach passiert nix mehr. Wenn ich aber beide Platten ausgesteckt hab, dann bootet er, bring aber dann die Meldung "Boot Failure" weil ja nix angeschlossen ist.
Woran kann das liegen
Danek schonmal

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. November 2007)

Die andere Platte ist auf Master gejumpert? Checking NvRam ist eigentlich normaler Bestandteil des Bootvorgangs. Eben, dass der Ram der Grafikkarte geprüft wird. Evtl. hast du vergessen ein Kabel wieder anzuschließen oder irgendwas sitzt nicht richtig. Allerdings halte ich das Bios für die Wahrscheinlichste Ursache. Entweder, du versuchst einmal beide Festplatten auf Cable selected zu jumpern und bastelst dann eben deine Windows-Platte an das eine Ende des Kabels und die Slave in die Mitte oder du resettest das Bios einmal.


----------



## Ripper11 (27. November 2007)

Hallo,
danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich hab jetzt mal meinen ganzen Rechner auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut, das BIOS resettet und nochmal die Jumper überprüft. Jetzt gehts 

Gruß Fabi


----------

